# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Δελτίο τύπου από την ΚτΠ - προτεραιότητες ΚτΠ.

## ggeorgan

http://www.infosoc.gr/index.php?op=modl ... ageid=1103 
Ιδού τι βγήκε από την συμμετοχή μας στην εκδήλωση της ΚτΠ.
Μας νομιμοποιεί, κι αυτό είναι πολύ ουσιαστική επιτυχία, ιδίως στο ζήτημα των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουμε, ενώ, κατά την γνώμη μερικών δεν τις προσφέρουμε νομίμως. Ζεσταίνεται, βέβαια και η Κ.τ.Π. στον ήλιο του μεγαλείου μας, χωρίς να έχει κάνει ούτε απειροελάχιστο κλάσμα του κόπου ή των εξόδων που έχουμε κάνει εμείς. Μάλιστα, ακούω ότι θα βγάλει και χωριστό δελτίο τύπου για το όλο θέμα το Υπουργείο Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών. Από τον ίδιο δικτυακό της τόπο ( http://www.infosoc.gr/index.php?op=modl ... 0&page=380 ) θα δείτε και τι πραγματικές προτεραιότητες έχει η ΚτΠ :

Πρόσκληση 84 
Κατηγορία πράξης 3: Προώθηση της Ανάπτυξης Ζήτησης Ευρυζωνικών Υπηρεσιών του μέτρου 4.2
Ημερομηνία Έναρξης Υποβολής Προτάσεων: 01/11/2003 
Ημερομηνία Λήξης Υποβολής Προτάσεων: 
Η ΕΥ∆

----------


## orion

Ο λογος που δεν γινετε να ειστε τελικοι δικαιουχοι ειναι οτι ειστε Συλλογος.
Στην Θεσσαλονικη προεβηκαμε σε διαφορετικη προσεγγιση και δημιουργησαμε το TWMN μια ΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΜΗ ΚΕΡΔΟΣΚΟΠΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ η οποια μπορει να ειναι τελικος διακαιουχος οποτε μπορουμε να συνργαστουμε σε αυτο το κομματι. Ειμασταν παροντες στην συναντηση της 3ης Επιτροπης Παρακολουθησης.

----------


## Lewis

<funny mode on>



> Ο λογος που δεν γινετε να ειστε τελικοι δικαιουχοι ειναι οτι ειστε Συλλογος.
> Στην Θεσσαλονικη προεβηκαμε σε διαφορετικη προσεγγιση και δημιουργησαμε το TWMN μια ΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΜΗ ΚΕΡΔΟΣΚΟΠΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ η οποια μπορει να ειναι τελικος διακαιουχος οποτε μπορουμε να συνργαστουμε σε αυτο το κομματι. Ειμασταν παροντες στην συναντηση της 3ης Επιτροπης Παρακολουθησης.


Στην 84 γράφει και τα παρακάτω:
_
Στις παραπάνω τρεις δράσεις Α), Β) και Γ) προώθησης της ανάπτυξης ζήτησης ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών ως επιλέξιμες ενέργειες ενημέρωσης και διάδοσης της χρήσης των, μπορεί συμπληρωματικά να περιλαμβάνονται η οργάνωση σεμιναρίων, συνεδρίων, διαφήμισης στα ΜΜΕ, Roadshow events και ημερίδων, η παρουσίαση case studies και καλών πρακτικών σε ελληνικό και διεθνές επίπεδο, η συγγραφή εγχειριδίων κλπ. 
_
Εφόσον ο κόσμος έχει γεμίσει Καραγκιόζηδες, το να τους περιφέρουμε από εδώ και από εκεί, δεν θεωρείται "*Roadshow event*" ?

Τώρα, πως θα τους συνδέσουμε με το wireless... μιά Omni ..εκεί ?
<funny mode off>

..τελικά ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από τα 17 εκατομμύρια ευρώπουλα που υπολόγιζα...

----------


## ggeorgan

Δυστυχώς, δεν κατάλαβα το αστείο. 
Πάντως, δεν προκύπτει από τα κείμενα διαφορετική μεταχείριση μεταξύ επιχειρήσεων, συλλόγων ή μη κερδοσκοπικών αστικών εταιρειών, ούτε και θα μπορούσε βάσει των Ευρωπαϊκών κανονισμών. Οι προκηρύξεις δείχνουν πως η ΚτΠ επιθυμεί να δώσει τα χρήματα σε όποιον δημόσιο φορέα καταθέσει αξιόπιστη πρόταση (αφού κι εκείνος επιλέξει τους συνεργάτες του), ώστε να θεωρηθεί οτι εκείνη έκανε την δουλειά της. Μάλιστα, η προκήρυξη 84 έχει προϋπολογισμό θεωρητικό, δηλαδή που δεν πρόκειται να εκτελεσθεί παρά μόνον μέσω περαιτέρω προκηρύξεων, όπως η 89. Τι γραφειοκρατικό κόλπο είναι αυτό μου μου είναι ακατάληπτο, κι ας έχω δαπανήσει μεγάλο μέρος της εργασιακής μου ζωής σε υπηρεσίες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενώσεως.

----------


## nlyk

Αν προσέχατε το απόσπασμα από την πρόσκληση που παρέθεσε ο CGEORGAN ούτε σαν Αστική Μη Κερδοσκοπική Εταιρεία είστε Τελικός Δικαιούχος εφόσον δεν εποπτεύεστε ή έχετε ιδρυθεί από κάποιο φορέα του Δημοσίου (ή μήπως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο :: .

Επειδή το έχω ψάξει αρκετά η μόνη ελπίδα το AWMN να μπορούσε να κερδίσει κάτι από αυτή τη πρόσκληση (την 84 - καμιά άλλη δε μας καλύπτει) είναι να βρούμε τελικό ή τελικούς δικαιούχους και να συμφωνήσουμε σε πρόταση για την υλοποίηση ενός "Έργου" όπου θα αναλάβουμε κομμάτι του (και αυτό πρέπει να εξεταστεί στα τυπικά του εάν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αλλά όλο και κάποια λύση θα βρεθεί).

Επομένως είτε σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο είτε σε επίπεδο Δήμων (έχετε μπάρμπα δήμαρχο; γιατί εγώ δεν έχω) θα έπρεπε ίσως να γίνει μια επαφή ώστε να κατεβούν προτάσεις. Καταληκτική ημερομηνία για αυτή την πρόσκληση δεν υπάρχει (είναι μέχρι εξαντλήσεως του budget). Πιθανά "έργα" που μπορεί να υλοποιήσει το AWMN με τη μορφή που έχει (και να του είναι χρήσιμα) είναι :

1) Οργάνωση και υλοποίηση event για επίδειξη υπηρεσιών (χρήσιμων) σε επιλεγμένες ομάδες
- επαγγελματίες π.χ. teleworking
- ηλικιωμένοι π.χ. σύνδεση των ΚΑΠΙ με κέντρο υγείας
- σχολεία - βιβλιοθήκες κλπ για παρουσίαση εκπαιδευτικού υλικού
κλπ κλπ
(το κόλπο εδώ είναι να πληρωθεί για το event - πιλοτικό ή ότι είναι αυτό εξοπλισμός ο οποίος θα στηθεί σε καίριο σημείο για το AWMN με πρόβλεψη και δέσμευση να παραμείνει στη θέση αυτή και μετά το event)

2) Υλοποίηση προωθητικού υλικού
- Συγγραφή ενημερωτικών φυλλαδίων
- Ομιλίες, παρουσιάσεις, ημερίδες, τεχνικές εκπαιδεύσεις κλπ.
- Συγγραφή βιβλίου που θα εξηγεί, θα εκπαιδεύει και θα προωθεί την ιδέα του AWMN καλυμμένο βέβαια για να περάσει. Το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί μετά να μας μείνει ως ένα πολύ σοβαρό εργαλείο και υλικό προώθησης

(υπάρχουν και άλλες ιδέες αλλά οι παραπάνω περνάνε ποιο εύκολα)

Όπως καταλαβαίνεται πάντα με την προϋπόθεση ότι υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε Τελικό Δικαιούχο, είναι ενδιαφέρουσα ευκαιρία για μας. Βέβαια απαιτεί και θυσίες γιατί όποιος και να προσφερθεί να μας αναθέσει υλοποίηση να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα τα θέλει και όλα στο χέρι όπως π.χ. τα τεχνικά δελτία έργου που θα υποβάλει στην ΚτΠ, την παρακολούθηση των προτάσεων κλπ κλπ.

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον; (ξεκινώντας πρώτα από δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε Τελικούς Δικαιούχους)

Σκεφτείτε το και πιθανά να χρειαστεί κάποια συνάντηση σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει αντικείμενο

----------


## dti

Νίκο όλα αυτά τα θέματα μας απασχολούν και φυσικά υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.
Ωστόσο οι κινήσεις μας πρέπει να είναι μετρημένες, σοβαρές, "επαγγελματικές", έτσι ώστε να δικαιώσουμε όσους μας εμπιστεύονται.

Συμφωνώ επίσης με τις εκτιμήσεις σου σχετικά με το πώς και το τί θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε, με στόχο πάντα την εξεύρεση πόρων για το Σύλλογο (οι οποίοι πόροι θα βοηθήσουν αποφασιστικά στην επέκταση / αναβάθμιση του δικτύου).

----------


## orion

Επειδη θα υπαρξουν διαφοροι που θα βγαλουν αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα και επειδη δεν μου αρεσει η πρακτικη αυτη θα ηθελα να ξεκαθαρισω γιατι γινετε ολη αυτη η προσπαθεια. 
Θελουμε να επεκταθει το δικτυο. Μας αρεσει η ιδεα. Μας αρεσει η τεχνολογια. Ειμαστε εδω γιατι κανουμε το hobby μας. Τυχγανει η τρελα μας να ειναι 10 χρονια μπροστα απο τον μεσο ορο του Ελληνα. Αυτο που κανουμε ειναι σωστο. Δεν νομιζω οτι θα ενοχλουσε κανεναν να βαλουμε και αλλους στις παρεες μας. Ειτε σε Θεσσαλονικη ειτε σε Πατρα ειτε σε Αθηνα ειτε οπουδηποτε αλλου φυσικα ανεξοδα ή εστω με πολυ χαμηλοτερο κοστος. Αυτος ειναι ο στοχος και ο δικος μας εδω στην Θεσαλονικη και των παιδιψν του AWMN, απο τις συζητησεις που καναμε.
Να σημειωσω οτι πλεον ειμαστε υπολογισιμη δυναμη. Εχουμε κατι να πουμε! Ας το εκμεταλευτουμε. Θελει δουλεια και συνεπεια. Ειμαστε εθελοντες-χομπιστες πανω απο ολα αλλα αυτο δεν μας εμποδιζει να κινουμαστε με επαγγελματισμο. (Ισως και παραπανω αν κρινω απο τις παρουσιες μας τοσο στην Infosystem οσο και στην Ε.Π. της ΚΤΠ).


Ευχαριστω
Αγγελος 'orion' Χατζηκωστας

----------


## yiannisus

Δαμιανέ,

Τι θα μας εμπόδιζε να ακολουθήσουμε το παράδειγμα της Θεσσαλονίκης, φτιάχνoτας μια Αστική μη Κερδοσκοπική Εταιρία. Θα είναι κρίμα να φάνε πάλι τα λεφτά αεριτζήδες που θα πουλήσουν μούρη για κάποιο διάστημα, και μετά θ' αφήσουν τον εξοπλισμό του δικτύου στην τύχη του.

Πέρναγα πριν κανα χρόνο από το στάδιο στην Καλογρέζα, και είδα τους ηλιακούς συλλέκτες σπασμένους εδώ και χρόνια, γιατί κανείς αρμόδιος δεν ενδιaφερόταν.

Τουλάχιστον εμείς ξέρουμε το άθλημα, και θα χρησημοποιούμε το δίκτυο καθε μέρα. Κρίμα θα είναι να μην συμμετέχουμε για νομικιστικές λεπτομέριες.

Όσο για τις πολιτικές διαμάχες, κι αυτές μες το πρόγραμμα είναι. Πρέπει να τις αντιμετωπίσουμε. Θα τα καταφέρουμε.

----------


## dti

Τα θέματα αυτά θα μας απασχολήσουν *μετά* τις εκλογές για την ανάδειξη ΔΣ του Συλλόγου. Αυτές θα πραγματοποιηθούν σύντομα.
Μέχρι τότε μπορούμε φυσικά να συζητούμε διάφορα, αλλά καλό είναι να μην δημιουργήσουμε εντυπώσεις, ούτε και μπορούμε να δεσμεύσουμε με πράξεις μας το επόμενο Δ.Σ.

----------


## MAuVE

Σε κάθε πρόγραμμα ορίζονται οι _δυνητικοί τελικοί δικαιούχοι_ (αυτοί που δύνανται να καταστούν τελικοί δικαιούχοι).
Σωματεία σαν το δικό μας, μπορούν από το γενικό κανονιστικό πλαίσιο του ΚΠΣ, να περιληφθούν στους δυνητικούς τελικούς δικαιούχους. 

Αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται αυτόματα, ούτε από μόνο του.

Στην κατάσταση που βρίσκεται το πρόγραμμα της ΚτΠ σήμερα απαιτείται τροποποίηση του _Συμπληρώματος Προγραμματισμού_. 
Τύχη αγαθή, αυτό μπορούσε να γίνει ατάκα και επί τόπου κατα τη διάρκεια της _Επιτροπής Παρακολούθησης_.

Ενημέρωσα έγκαιρα τον Πάνο, ο οποίος έκρινε σκόπιμο να το προσπαθήσει "δια της διπλωματικής οδού", αντί "στα ίσα" που του πρότεινα εγώ.

Τον ξεφορτώθηκαν με έναν εύσχημο τρόπο.

Πιστεύω ότι χάθηκε μία σημαντική ευκαιρία για να διαγνώσουμε τις πραγματικές προθέσεις της ΚτΠ πάνω στο θέμα αυτό.

----------


## loucas

η ΚτΠ ήταν νομίζω ιδιαίτερα σαφής στις προθέσεις (ή έστω απόψεις της). Συγκεκριμένα αυτό που τόνιζαν ιδιαιτέρως ήταν ότι ακόμη και αν μπορούμε να είμαστε τελικοί δικαιούχοι (και αυτό αφορά αμφότερους Θεσσαλονικείς και Αθηναίους) συμβουλεύουν να μην μπλεξουμε με την γραφειοκρατία... είπαν δηλαδή ευθέως οτι είναι καλύτερα να βρούμε εναν ΟΤΑ και να κάνουμε κάποιο έργο για αυτόν...

----------


## MAuVE

> καλύτερα να βρούμε εναν ΟΤΑ και να κάνουμε κάποιο έργο για αυτόν...


Οι ΟΤΑ στα έργα τους (εκτός από πολύ μικρά κονδύλια) διέπονται από τη Νομοθεσία περί Δημοσίων Εργων.
Εκεί να δεις γραφειοκρατεία.

Για να την παρακάμψουν, έχουν δημιουργήσει τις λεγόμενες Αναπτυξιακές Εταιρείες. 
Επειδή το φόρουμ είναι δημόσιο, σταματάω εδώ...

----------


## Lewis

> η ΚτΠ ήταν νομίζω ιδιαίτερα σαφής στις προθέσεις (ή έστω απόψεις της). Συγκεκριμένα αυτό που τόνιζαν ιδιαιτέρως ήταν ότι ακόμη και αν μπορούμε να είμαστε τελικοί δικαιούχοι (και αυτό αφορά αμφότερους Θεσσαλονικείς και Αθηναίους) συμβουλεύουν να μην μπλεξουμε με την γραφειοκρατία... είπαν δηλαδή ευθέως οτι είναι καλύτερα να βρούμε εναν ΟΤΑ και να κάνουμε κάποιο έργο για αυτόν...


Αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπάρχει ένας νόμος που λέει πως για να πάρει ένας ιδιώτης (ΝΠΙΔ) χρήματα από το δημόσιο, πρέπει να οριστεί ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος που θα υπογράφει για αυτόν. 
Που σημαίνει πως το AWMN μπορεί να πάρει χρήματα για ένα project, αλλά θα υπόκεινται σε έλεγχο τακτικό σχετικά με το πως διαχειρίζεται τους πόρους του.

Συνήθως διορίζεται κάποιος από την αρμόδια Περιφέρεια να το κάνει αυτό (τον έλεγχο).

----------


## papashark

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπάρχει ένας νόμος που λέει πως για να πάρει ένας ιδιώτης (ΝΠΙΔ) χρήματα από το δημόσιο, πρέπει να οριστεί ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος που θα υπογράφει για αυτόν. 
> Που σημαίνει πως το AWMN μπορεί να πάρει χρήματα για ένα project, αλλά θα υπόκεινται σε έλεγχο τακτικό σχετικά με το πως διαχειρίζεται τους πόρους του.
> 
> Συνήθως διορίζεται κάποιος από την αρμόδια Περιφέρεια να το κάνει αυτό (τον έλεγχο).


Όντως, έτσι μας είπαν.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπάρχει ένας νόμος που λέει πως για να πάρει ένας ιδιώτης (ΝΠΙΔ) χρήματα από το δημόσιο, πρέπει να οριστεί ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος που θα υπογράφει για αυτόν. 
> Που σημαίνει πως το AWMN μπορεί να πάρει χρήματα για ένα project, αλλά θα υπόκεινται σε έλεγχο τακτικό σχετικά με το πως διαχειρίζεται τους πόρους του.


Βρε παιδιά μην πετάτε ότι σας έρθει. 

Αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι είναι ο/η _"υπόλογος"_

Το να το πετάς εδώ ξεκάρφωτα, είναι σαν να λέμε :

1) Θα γίνουμε κυνηγοί, 
2) Θα χτυπήσουμε αγριογούρουνο, 
3) Θα το πουλήσουμε σε ένα χασάπη
4) Θα κόψουμε τιμολόγιο με ΦΠΑ

και να αρχίζουμε συζήτηση, αν το ΦΠΑ πρέπει να το συμψηφίσουμε με αυτό της αγοράς φυσιγγίων ή όχι.

Ας αποφασίσουμε πρώτα αν θέλουμε και ποιοί θέλουν να μπλέξουν σε τέτοια δουλειά και μετά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά μία ζωή.

----------


## papashark

Nίκο, έτσι ακριβώς μας το είπαν και σε εμάς την Δευτέρα που δεν ήταν τα παιδιά από την Θεσσαλονίκη παρόντες.

Βέβαια η συζήτηση έχει ξεφύγει όπως σωστά επισήμανες.

Τα θέματα πρέπει να διαχωριστούν στα παρακάτω σημεία συζήτησης και θα πρέπει όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να πουν την γνώμη τους.

1) Πρέπει να μπλέξουμε με την ΚτΠ ? 
Έχουμε συνειδητοποίηση ότι σε 5-6 μήνες έχουμε εθνικές εκλογές, και δεν πρέπει να μπλέξουμε σε καμία πολιτική αντιπαράθεση ? (προσοχή στο τι ακριβώς λέω).
Έχουμε καταλάβει ότι θα μπούμε σε ένα χώρο άγνωστο σε εμάς ? Είμαστε έτοιμοι για αυτό ?

2) Τι θα κερδίσουμε ?
Έχουμε καταλάβει τι θα περισσέψει από τα χιλιάδες ευρώ που θα περάσουν από τα χέρια μας, στο σύλλογο ?
Έχουμε καταλάβει ότι θα κάνουμε πιλοτικά προγράμματα, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε καμία κίνηση σε μεγάλο βαθμό/εύρος (πχ να γεμίσουμε την Αθήνα hot spots) ?
Έχουμε καταλάβει τις υποχρεώσεις που θα αναλάβουμε ?
Ακόμα δεν έχουμε λύσει τα δικά μας προβλήματα, θα μπλέξουμε με καινούργια ? Έχουμε τέτοιο περιθώριο ?

3) Πως θα μπλέξουμε με την ΚτΠ ?
Θα πάρουμε μόνοι μας τα προγράμματα ?
Θα κάνουμε συμμαχίες/συνεργασίες με άλλα ιδρύματα/οργανισμούς ?

Καταλαβαίνετε ότι τα ερωτήματα είναι πολλά, οπότε θα πρέπει πρώτα να ξεκαθαρίσουμε άλλα πράγματα, να δούμε πρώτα τι θα κερδίσουμε, μετά εάν θέλουμε να μπλέξουμε με τις επιδοτούμενες δράσεις της ΚτΠ σε σχέση με αυτά που θα κερδίσουμε και τέλος στο πως θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε......

----------


## nlyk

Νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα τακτικής.

Η προσέγγιση σε επίπεδο ΚτΠ νομίζω ότι είναι ανώφελη, όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο, αλλά γιατί υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα ανοιχτά και πολλά προβλήματα και κανένας δε θα αναλάβει από εκεί να το κυνηγήσει (και καλά θα κάνει κατά τη γνώμη μου γιατί τα προβλήματα που έχουν είναι πολύ ποιο σοβαρά και με σοβαρότερες επιπτώσεις στην Ελλάδα από τη δική μας σοβαρή, άξια και χρήσιμη κατά τα λοιπά προσπάθεια). Όποια ελπίδα και να υπάρχει απαιτεί τόσο χρόνο για να τελεσφορήσει που πιθανά να είναι αργά για τις συγκεκριμένες χρηματοδοτήσεις που συζητάμε. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι δε πρέπει να διατηρούμε στενές σχέσεις και να επιδιώκουμε συνεχώς την αναγνώριση από την ΚτΠ.

Αντίθετα πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να κάνουμε τα πράγματα δύσκολα και ότι έχουμε κάποια ελπίδα αν πάμε με το ποτάμι και προσπαθήσουμε με τη σημερινή κατάσταση να κυνηγήσουμε μικρά project με όσο το δυνατό μεγαλύτερη δημοσιότητα. Αυτό δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνει με πολύπλοκο τρόπο. Καταρχήν προσεγγίζουμε όσους ξέρουμε από τους τελικούς δικαιούχους με έτοιμες ρεαλιστικές προτάσεις που θα έχουν όφελος για εμάς αλλά και για τον φορέα που θα προσεγγίσουμε.

Για τα θέματα της διαχείρισης των έργων που μπορεί να φοβίζουν δεν είναι ανάγκη να ξέρουν όλοι. Φτάνουν δυο τρία άτομα με εμπειρία και μετά θα βοηθήσει όλος ο κόσμος αν φανούμε τυχεροί και προκύψει έργο. Εξάλλου το ίδιο δε συμβαίνει και μέσα στο AWMN; Είναι όλοι experts στο routing και στις κεραίες και στο security και σε όλα;

Πιστεύω ότι το βασικότερο πρόβλημα είναι να βρεθούν αυτοί που θα προσεγγίσουμε. Αν λύσουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι κρίμα να μην προχωρήσουμε μόνο και μόνο φοβούμενοι διαδικαστικά θέματα που δεν τα έχουμε καν εξετάσει.

----------


## MAuVE

> Nίκο, έτσι ακριβώς μας το είπαν και σε εμάς την Δευτέρα που δεν ήταν τα παιδιά από την Θεσσαλονίκη παρόντες.
> ..


Γι' αυτό λέω ότι ή ασχετοι ήταν, ή ήθελαν να σας παραμυθιάσουν.

Δείτε τα πράγματα πως έχουν :

1) Επειδή τα χρήματα των ΜΟΠ (1η Κοινοτική χρηματοδότηση) και του Πακέτου Ντελόρ (2η Κοινοτική χρηματοδότηση) πήγαν εκεί που πήγαν και για να μη συμβεί ξανά το ίδιο, δημιουργήθηκαν, κατ' απαίτησιν της ΕΕ, οι Διαχειριστικές Αρχές.

Αυτοί με τους οποίους μιλήσατε αποτελούν τη *Διαχειριστική Αρχή* της ΚτΠ.

Τα χρήματα που διαχειρίζονται είναι από τα πλέον δύσκολα να μπαλαμουτιασθούν, γιατί πάνω από τις γνωστές διαδικασίες περί δημόσιου λογιστικού, υπάρχουν επιπλέον άλλες. 
Οι Διαχειριστικές αρχές εκτός από την υποχρέωσή τους για εσωτερικό έλεγχο των χρηματοδοτήσεων, διαθέτουν νομικό πλαίσιο και κονδύλια για να προσλάβουν ορκωτούς λογιστές και να πάνε στον οποιονδήποτε χρηματοδοτούμενο και να του κάνουν τα βιβλία φύλο-φτερό. 

2) Η Ενωση δίνει αυτά τα χρήματα του Γ' ΚΠΣ και ενδιαφέρεται ιδιαίτερα να φτάσουν μέχρι τον τελευταίο πολίτη και όχι να τα ενθυλακώσουν ημέτεροι. 
Επίσης ενδιαφέρεται να πάνε σε έργα ανάπτυξης και υποδομής και όχι έργα βιτρίνας (πχ. πλακοστρώσεις πλατειών).
Από αυτή την άποψη εμείς την ενδιαφέρουμε ιδιαίτερα, γιατί και λιτοδίαιτοι είμαστε και αρκετοί και με κάτι τεχνολογικά προηγμένο καταπιανόμαστε.
Με τα λεφτά που θα ξοδέψουν για ένα διαφημιστικό spot στην τηλεόραση μπορούμε εμείς να στήσουμε 50-100 κόμβους (και δεν έχω στο μυαλό μου κόμβους της πλάκας). 
Επειδή δε έχουμε στις τάξεις μας και νεαρές ηλικίες, οποιαδήποτε χρηματοδότηση πάρουμε μετατρέπεται αυτόματα σε επένδυση μνήμης.
Γιατί πιστεύετε ότι θα θυμάται το 2050, ας πούμε ο σημερινός φοιτητης των ΤΕΙ, το Γ' ΚΠΣ;
Για το διαφημιστικό σποτ που είδε, ή για μία καρτούλα 802.11 που του δόθηκε και με αυτή είδε ασύρματο δίκτυο. 

3) Επειδή οι διαδικασίες διαχείρισης των κονδυλίων είναι πράγματι περίπλοκες, το Ελληνικό Κράτος ίδρυσε την *Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας ΑΕ*.
*Καμία* σχέση η ΑΕ με τη Διαχειριστική Αρχή. Απλή συνονυμία.
Η εταιρεία αυτή σαν ΑΕ, έχει μία μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια κινήσεων. 
Είναι ας πούμε σαν την ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ ΑΕ, ΕΡΤ ΑΕ κλπ. 
Η *ΚτΠ* *ΑΕ* θα μπορούσε υπο προυποθέσεις να μας αναθέσει υπεργολαβικά κάποιο έργο και να αναλάβει αυτή τις διαδικασίες που εμείς δεν μπορούμε να αναλάβουμε, χωρίς να σημαίνει βέβαια ότι θα μας στέλνει από μία επιταγή στα σπίτια μας. Πάλι εμείς θα πρέπει να έχουμε διαδικασίες οι οποίες να αποδεικνύουν σε κάθε έλεγχο ότι τα χρήματα επήγαν νομότυπα εκεί που δεσμευτήκαμε να πάνε.

4) Οι δύο ΚτΠ (Διαχειριστική Αρχή και ΑΕ) εποπτεύονται από τις ίδιες Κρατικές Αρχές και έχουν συμπληρωματικό ρόλο.

Μου δημιουργεί λοιπόν τεράστια ερωτηματικά γιατί αυτοί με τους οποίους μιλήσατε σας έστρεψαν προς τους ΟΤΑ (όπου είναι γνωστό τι γίνεται) και όχι προς την ΑΕ, υποτεθήστω ότι ήθελαν *πραγματικά* να βοηθήσουν.

Και τα γράφω αυτά ανοικτά, εν γνώσει του ότι το φόρουμ διαβάζεται και από τρίτους, για να μη νομίσουν ότι το παραμύθιασμα έπιασε.

----------


## ggeorgan

Γράψε τα ναύαρχε !
Για να καταλάβει κανείς και τα δικά μας, το σωματείο με την επωνυμία «Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών» έχει την ίδια σχέση με το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών με αυτή που έχει η Διαχειριστική Αρχή για την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας με την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας Α.Ε.

----------


## papashark

Νίκο δεν το γνωρίζω....

Μου φάνηκαν ειλικρινείς, αλλά είπα και από την αρχή, "όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια, κράτα μικρό καλάθι".

Εάν μας κοροϊδεύουν τότε :
Υπάρχουν εκλογές σε λίγο καιρό και σύμφωνα με τα γκάλοπ και αλλαγή κυβέρνησης, πιθανότατα εάν αλλάξη η κυβέρνηση, θα αλλάξουν και όλοι αυτοί, οπότε δεν τους νοίαζει, χρόνο και προβολή κερδίζουν. Από την άλλη εάν δεν αλλάξει η κυβέρνηση, όλοι αυτοί θα παραμείνουν στις θέσεις τους και θα μας έχουν γραμμένους γιατί δεν θα μας έχουν ανάγκη.

Εάν δεν μας κοροϊδεύουν τότε θα το δούμε στην πορεία.

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να μην τα πολυ μπλέξουμε, αλλά άσε τον κόσμο να πει τι σκέφτετε πριν φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο. Υπάρχουν πολλά ερωτήματα και διλήματα πριν από εκείνο το σημείο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εμένα με φοβίζει το γεγονός οτι θα μπούν τα χρήματα στη μέση, καλύτερα να μας δείναν κατευθείαν εξοπλισμό...

Τέσπα, ελπίζω να βγούμε οφελημένοι από αυτό αλλά για την ώρα ας το αφήσουμε σαν ενδεχόμενο, έχουμε άλλες προτερεότητες (σύλογος, Backbone κλπ)

----------


## sotiris

ισως ειναι ασχετο αλλα επειδη αναφερθηκε παραπανω,εχω μαθει οτι θα εχουμε βουλευτικες εκλογες πολυ πιο συντομα.καποιος γνωστος μου περνει παραγγελιες για να φτιαξει και να τυπωσει προεκλογικο υλικο, η προυγουμενη εμπειρια λεει οτι αυτο το κανουν 2-3 μηνες νωριτερα.

μια που ο Νικος εβαλα τα πραγματα στην θεση τους,να ρωτησω κατι.

οι δημοσιοι φορεις μπορουν να χρησιμοποιησουν ιδιωτικες εταιριες (μονοπροσωπες,ΟΕ,ΕΕ,ΕΠΕ,ΑΕ) στον ρολο του συμβουλου? εαν μπορουν ισχυει το ιδιο και για μη κερδοσκοπικες οντοτητες?

το σωματειο του ΑΜΔΑ μπορει να δεκτει δωρεες (υλικες και χρηματικες) απο δημοσιους φορεις?

καταλαβα Γιωργο τα περι του σωματειου,ευχαριστω.

----------


## ggeorgan

Αν μιλάς για το καταστατικό του σωματείου, το καταστατικό δίνει προθεσμία μιας εβδομάδος από την σύγκληση τακτικής γενικής συνελεύσεως έως την συνέλευση. Για να γίνουν εκλογές (φαντάζομαι δεν εννοείς τις βουλευτικές εκλογές) πρέπει να γίνει γενική συνέλευση. Για τις έκτακτες γενικές συνελεύσεις δεν υπάρχει ειδική πρόνοια στο καταστατικό, οπότε πρέπει να έιναι θέμα ζωής ή θανάτου για να συντμηθεί η ως άνω προθεσμία.
Οι Ευρωπαϊκοί κανονισμοί είναι αυστηρά ουδέτεροι ως προς τον χαρακτήρα των δικαιούχων των κονδυλίων που χορηγούν. Ιδιωτικοί και δημόσιοι, κερδοσκοπικοί και μη κερδοσκοπικοί φορείς είναι για τους κανονισμούς αυτούς ένα και το αυτό. Βέβαια οι τοπικοί διαχειριστές έχουν ευχέρεια να κατευθύνουν και αυτοί τα κονδύλια βάσει της εμπειρίας και της ανταποκρίσεως που έχουν στις προσκλήσεις τους. Έπειτα, τα γραφειοκρατικά εμπόδια, επίσης, συνιστούν άνιση μεταχείριση.
Τέλος, ναι, βάσει του καταστατικού το σωματείο δύναται να δεχθεί δωρεές από δημοσίους φορείς. Στην περίπτωση της ΚτΠ, όμως, εκείνη δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνει δωρεές.

----------

